# ^^title-1989^^



## djgarf (May 1, 2005)

^^release-1989^^


----------



## Eruonen (May 1, 2005)

Finally!!!!!!!!

EDIT: I can't find it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: Got it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      tnx!


----------



## DeMoN (May 1, 2005)

I forgot that I can't even download this, all that damn waiting for nothing.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 1, 2005)

Why can't you DL it?


----------



## ShadowXP (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ May 1 2005 said:


> I forgot that I can't even download this, all that damn waiting for nothing.Â



I have it *wink wink* *nudge nudge* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I've had it for ages. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Filb got the dump about an hour 1/2 ago...


----------



## alexp2_ad (May 1, 2005)

Well finally it's dumped...


----------



## salv (May 1, 2005)

so uh... whats the diffirence this time?


----------



## deduce (May 1, 2005)

So the wait is finally over. I held off playing Ruby and Sapphire because I knew eventually Nintendo would make a special edition. I wonder what's changed since Crystal.


----------



## cexar (May 1, 2005)

hi trainers!!!11111

nice pikachu game!11111


----------



## shaunj66 (May 1, 2005)

Does... it... ever... END!?


----------



## Quantum (May 1, 2005)

Oh man... I wonder how busy the IRC channel will be...


----------



## zatelli (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(Quantum @ May 1 2005 said:


> Oh man... I wonder how busy the IRC channel will be...


Already have the ROM from somewhere (not IRC)
Yeah great idea I should catch a glimpse at the chan (should be S-u-p-e-r busy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )
K it's set I'm on my way to see that with my 2 eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ( Guess it's busier than when KH COM (U) was released.

BTW i'm surprised how Nintendo can sell identical games (with minor changes ) on packages  alone


----------



## wismerhill (May 1, 2005)

how can i download it


----------



## stivsama (May 1, 2005)

It was #1989, the last great GBA release, it was..

11 more till the big 2-oh-oh-oh, huh? well, 1989 is kinda a round number too, i ges.. 

GBA ends with pokemon? How predictable.


----------



## frostfire (May 1, 2005)

LoL i was born in 1989  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Finally, i was waiting for this one


----------



## Dragonlord (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(wismerhill @ May 1 2005 said:


> how can i download it


best way to get banned 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@shaunj66: it will never stop unless hell freezes


----------



## xuom2 (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(ShadowXP @ May 1 2005 said:


> QUOTE(DeMoNSTaR @ May 1 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot that I can't even download this, all that damn waiting for nothing. Â
> ...




wooooooow... this... is.... soo.... leeeeeeeeeet


----------



## Iceman5 (May 1, 2005)

The wait is finaly over!! congratz trashman! (wow they actually dumped a good game 0_o)

Edit: I just noticed... was this dumped this weaponx??


----------



## djgarf (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(wismerhill @ May 1 2005 said:


> how can i download it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



plus they released a couple not listed on there and a few nice beta's too


----------



## AshuraZro (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ May 1 2005 said:


> QUOTE(wismerhill @ May 1 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > how can i download it
> ...



He didn't ask where, he asked how.

I would recommened downloading it with your current available internet connection.


----------



## dEC0DED (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(AshuraZero @ May 1 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Dragonlord @ May 1 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(wismerhill @ May 1 2005 said:
> ...


just go out and buy it.


----------



## zatelli (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(Dragonlord @ May 1 2005 said:


> QUOTE(wismerhill @ May 1 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > how can i download it
> ...


LOL let him be (today is the nOObs worldwide day LOL)=>>blaMe Nintendo for REreleasing crap under hundreds of sucking names (blue red green gold silver..ruby,emerald...the next should be Amethyst or Zircon maybe Topaz LOL.They should 
get serious and bring something fresh a new gaming experience not duplicating preexisting ROMS (slightly modifying them > header +titlescreen), but I guess 
it's better for them this way since sales are rocketing in asian markets  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



BTW did you guys notice :there's an easter egg inside the archive (you can find it easily), don't ask I won't tell.


----------



## Westside (May 1, 2005)

And that's exactly why I must boycott Nintendo and play the game under boycott advance... F$%^ that, back to VBA, got used to it too much.


----------



## TPi (May 1, 2005)

"BTW did you guys notice :there's an easter egg inside the archive (you can find it easily), don't ask I won't tell. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




"

wtf?  There's an easter egg inside the archive?  R U HI?  If there is an easter egg, at least explain what it is so I can kill the ghost messing with my WinRAR.

~skizziks


----------



## speechless (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(zatelli @ May 2 2005 said:


> BTW did you guys notice :there's an easter egg inside the archive (you can find it easily), don't ask I won't tell.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where?


----------



## Vinpire (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(zatelli @ May 1 2005 said:


> LOL let him be (today is the nOObs worldwide day LOL)=>>blaMe Nintendo for REreleasing crap under hundreds of sucking names (blue red green gold silver..ruby,emerald...the next should be Amethyst or Zircon maybe Topaz LOL.They should
> get serious and bring something fresh a new gaming experience not duplicating preexisting ROMS (slightly modifying them > header +titlescreen), but I guess
> it's better for them this way since sales are rocketing in asian marketsÂ
> 
> ...



eh? where?!


----------



## TPi (May 1, 2005)

R U HI?!?


----------



## Ce.Acatl (May 1, 2005)

this game is wonderfull >_< y ya es mio xD


----------



## ilovengage (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(stivsama @ May 1 2005 said:


> It was #1989, the last great GBA release, it was..
> 
> 11 more till the big 2-oh-oh-oh, huh? well, 1989 is kinda a round number too, i ges..
> 
> GBA ends with pokemon? How predictable.



No, Fire Emblem: Sacred Stones is coming


----------



## elifecyber (May 1, 2005)

guys I have f2a 256 Mbit, can I play it on that, since I have no RTC? what will be different from playing it without rtc?


----------



## spectral (May 1, 2005)

Whats the difference between this and Ruby/Sapphire? Oh and what easter egg? I can't find anything.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 1, 2005)

To who asked, yes it was WeaponX who dumped it, who shortly after cooked it in a bowl of rice.


----------



## Filb (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(Gaisuto @ May 1 2005 said:


> To who asked, yes it was WeaponX who dumped it, who shortly after cooked it in a bowl of rice.


Whoa, he's so cool!


----------



## Resident0 (May 1, 2005)

What kinda 'Clock Based' events happen?

I don't have a card that supports RTC, so should i play this on VBA if having a clock greatly enchances the game?


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 1, 2005)

Emerald had a good life until my power went out and I needed another means of a heat source.....


----------



## VVoltz (May 1, 2005)

Do you think it will get to the 2000 games on the GBA this year????


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 1, 2005)

WeaponX, thanks for buying/releasing it man, you're great


----------



## Gaisuto (May 1, 2005)

Yeah I especially appreciate it. And what Easter Egg? 

And there are only two Clock based events, the Berries and the High/Low Tide for the Shell Bell. You can live without them.


----------



## gjac1 (May 1, 2005)

I cant play the game on my 128 flash cart becuase it wont save so no point in playin it , its saves but then wont load it, says the save was corrupt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . I have applied the patch as well


----------



## Nocturno (May 1, 2005)

what is the .ips file for?
do I have to patch the rom?


----------



## DeMoN (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ May 1 2005 said:


> what is the .ips file for?
> do I have to patch the rom?


if you have VBA it'll patch it by itself.


----------



## gjac1 (May 1, 2005)

not sure what the patch is cos it doesnt say in the nfo , but anyways is still doesnt save on a cart


----------



## gjac1 (May 1, 2005)

i got it to save 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, just change the save type to eprom 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , still no time bassed events though but hey , i am playin it


----------



## DeMoN (May 1, 2005)

weaponx, this may sound silly but how do you dump a ROM from an actual cartridge?


----------



## deduce (May 1, 2005)

Here's what changed in Emerald _(Source: Serebii.net)_
- Package is Green and has Rayquaza
- Set in Hoenn District, but with differences and new places
- RS heroes with new clothes
- People sometimes join in to battle against you with someone else on certain routes
- Pokémon have Animations Before Battle like in Crystal
- The Story Involves Both Team Magma & Team Aqua
- The Game is revamped and could be classed as a different game because of this
- Both Groudon & Kyogre Appear
- Battle Fronteir which has tournements of 7 major battles exists
- Battle Dome has tournements of 3 Pokémon
- Battle Tube which is a Special way of Battling
- Compatible with the Gamecube and Wireless Adapter

Thanks WeaponX for the release.

_EDIT:_ DeMoNSTaR, if you have a cable like the EZFA cable, you can make a backup of an original game.


----------



## spectral (May 1, 2005)

QUOTE(gjac1 @ May 1 2005 said:


> not sure what the patch is cos it doesnt say in the nfo , but anyways is still doesnt save on a cart



What cart are you using? It saves fine on EFA.


----------



## shadowfighter (May 1, 2005)

O_O fucking Finally!!!!!!!! YES it out.. 


(go to download it)


----------



## Xeago (May 1, 2005)

Man, I sure am glad that EA abused their coders.  Cause if they had not, WX would never have became a member, and there would be no release from this fine and upstanding gentleman.

Then again, we are talking about pirate code, so who really cares!

thanx from a fellow X


----------



## TPi (May 1, 2005)

PENIS REMOVED FOR SAFETY!






OH NOES ITS BACK!

CODE[15:32:56]  Â Â_
[15:32:56]  Â /\)
[15:32:56]  Â/ /
[15:32:57]  ( Y)
[15:32:57]  Â""
[15:32:56]  Â Â_
[15:32:56]  Â /\)
[15:32:56]  Â/ /
[15:32:57]  ( Y)
[15:32:57]  Â""
[15:32:56]  Â Â_
[15:32:56]  Â /\)
[15:32:56]  Â/ /
[15:32:57]  ( Y)
[15:32:57]  Â""
[15:32:56]  Â Â_
[15:32:56]  Â /\)
[15:32:56]  Â/ /
[15:32:57]  ( Y)
[15:32:57]  Â""
[15:32:56]  Â Â_
[15:32:56]  Â /\)
[15:32:56]  Â/ /
[15:32:57]  ( Y)
[15:32:57]  Â""
[15:32:56]  Â Â_
[15:32:56]  Â /\)
[15:32:56]  Â/ /
[15:32:57]  ( Y)
[15:32:57]  Â""
[15:32:56]  Â Â_
[15:32:56]  Â /\)
[15:32:56]  Â/ /
[15:32:57]  ( Y)
[15:32:57]  Â""


----------



## Vinpire (May 1, 2005)

thats not my penis! i swear!

it's an elabourate set-up by my spanish lover!


----------



## Dragonlord (May 1, 2005)

i just love... dirty... ascii art


----------



## TPi (May 1, 2005)

Dragonlord was pleased by Vinpire's 7 penises.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




PS - Spanish lover.


----------



## jeffkong (May 2, 2005)

I can't get this to start in VisualBoy Advance  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyone else have this problem?  Is there a way to get it to start in VBA?


----------



## spectral (May 2, 2005)

Just change the save type to flash 128k and enable the RTC.


----------



## amptor (May 2, 2005)

oh dear god, when will they ever put that dev team to actual use instead of making more pokeclone games.

btw, trm release? blasphemy.


----------



## dEC0DED (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(amptor @ May 1 2005 said:


> oh dear god, when will they ever put that dev team to actual use instead of making more pokeclone games.
> 
> btw, trm release? blasphemy.


?
jealous much. oS? pfft so dead.


----------



## TPi (May 2, 2005)

dECODED sent me this pic






This is like freakin' day of the peniiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii or something.

Ps - k0r should come to the forums...r0x    
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




pps - Who is Mike Jones???1/1/!?/

ppps - thanks jojjy, fixed my penis


----------



## Jojjy Ugnick (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(Skizziks @ May 1 2005 said:


> This is like freakin' day of the penii or something.



http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=penis

Look at the plural


----------



## visslik (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(Jojjy Ugnick @ May 2 2005 said:


> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=penis
> 
> Look at the plural



I can't read that far.  I'm still laughing at the big bold type "6 entries found for penis."


----------



## dEC0DED (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(Skizziks @ May 1 2005 said:


> dECODED sent me this pic
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lolz. i did not. 
i didn't even purchase the game yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 get it. purchase. lol kthnx


----------



## guardian_457 (May 2, 2005)

OMG I"VE BEEN WAITING SO LONG FOR THIS TO COME OUT BUT MY STUPID MIRC DOESN"T WORK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## WeaponXxX (May 2, 2005)

Np to those who said thanks. Glad those who like, like. To those running VBA and are patch illiterate, make your VBA look like this:


----------



## dEC0DED (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ May 1 2005 said:


> Np to those who said thanks. Glad those who like, like. To those running VBA and are patch illiterate, make your VBA look like this:


making it user posted image wouldn't work. there's no way to input that.


----------



## zephyr2k (May 2, 2005)

Just link to the image.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Was able to get the image to work that way.


----------



## jumpman17 (May 2, 2005)

My sister says thanks WX.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 2, 2005)

Hey guys wonder if you can fix a problem I have. When walking around water, the Water has these annoying as hell black dashes going through them. Any way to fix this?


----------



## m_babble (May 2, 2005)

I'm unable to do a 2-player link to trade Pokemon in this.
It says there's a link error.
I've tested the link and am able to link to play Mr. Driller 2-player.
So I know the cable is fine.

Anyone know a way around this?


----------



## averad (May 2, 2005)

http://img239.echo.cx/img239/7185/vbasettings8yj.gif

Link to the above picture if someone needs it


----------



## zatelli (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(speechless @ May 1 2005 said:


> QUOTE(zatelli @ May 2 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > BTW did you guys notice :there's an easter egg inside the archive (you can find it easily), don't ask I won't tell.
> ...




K since nobody found it  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 here's a hint:
Don't you think the archive's been "modified"?I dunno tell me when..
I'll stop it :gave you guys 2 hints to find the egg (easter eggs are better when you get your brain messed up to find 'em  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Normally you should be able to find it easily now


----------



## MAD_BOY (May 2, 2005)

haha, just niticed it, this game is 'old'


----------



## Foppzter (May 2, 2005)

Nice Easteregg, releasing a really old game


----------



## m_babble (May 2, 2005)

Maybe I'm slow or something, but I'm not getting this whole "easter egg" thing.
I looked at every file in the directory and don't see anything pertaining to an "old" game.

Are you trying to imply that this game may be a hack version?


----------



## alexp2_ad (May 2, 2005)

That easter egg is kinda lame...


----------



## m_babble (May 2, 2005)

I still don't get it.
"Easter egg"?
"Releasing a really old game"?
Can someone break it down?
I guess I am slow.


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (May 2, 2005)

It's an old release!
How can we now that it is old? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hint: 4 letter - D***


----------



## alexp2_ad (May 2, 2005)

I think you'll need to modify your clues a bit guys... if anyone wants to know, just PM me cos it's pretty lame anyways. (Though do try and look yourself first)


----------



## m_babble (May 2, 2005)




----------



## djgarf (May 2, 2005)

if you look at the dates the files were modified inside the zip it says 24/12/1996
i cannot see what people are getting so excited about to be honest


----------



## PONTIUS (May 2, 2005)

fuckin' great)))
lol, i was born in 1989 tooo)


----------



## Dragonlord (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(djgarf @ May 2 2005 said:


> if you look at the dates the files were modified inside the zip it says 24/12/1996
> i cannot see what people are getting so excited about to be honest


i do not know it myself but i guess it has to do with a release date of something, in that case an old (stupid?) game. but i have no idea what this could be as i got into 'games' rather late (in contrary to programming 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Zorn (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(PONTIUS @ May 2 2005 said:


> fuckin' great)))
> lol, i was born in 1989 tooo)



Woah !! cool !! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




lol, and Do you know that i was born in 1989 toooooo =??


----------



## Eruonen (May 2, 2005)

Nearly everybody's born in 1989 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wait... that made no sense...

I have only discovered 1 change so far, and that is that 1 trainer is moved. I like it anyway, just like the other pokemon games.


----------



## alexp2_ad (May 2, 2005)

Damn... if the year you were born tells you what ROM you are then I'm German Pokemon Ruby v1.1...

Lame...


----------



## Dirtie (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(WeaponX @ May 2 2005 said:


> Np to those who said thanks. Glad those who like, like. To those running VBA and are patch illiterate, make your VBA look like this:



But is the patch really necessary at all for VBA?

Here is a song for y'all:

I've searched across the land
Looked far and wide
Release from my hand
The power that's inside!

[email protected][email protected]#[email protected]@!!!!!!!111

(Hard to believe I hate the damn things 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Dark[Devil] (May 2, 2005)

So much has changed since the Pokemon Red days. It's kinda cool, brings back memorys, gives me something to do, can't believe i'm playing Pokemon again. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thx WeaponX!


----------



## dEC0DED (May 2, 2005)

QUOTE(Dark[Devil) said:
			
		

> ,May 2 2005, 03:57 PM]So much has changed since the Pokemon Red days. It's kinda cool, brings back memorys, gives me something to do, can't believe i'm playing Pokemon again.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hah. I can't beleive it either...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Big Picture


----------



## amptor (May 2, 2005)

no no i'm not jelous, just tarnishes the name of trashman but then again... I guess it is trash, and u dump it so pokesillies can play it.  Ah yeah I remember duz releasing later pokemon games for gbc since he worked at TRU (pokekiddieland is another term for the place)

Well enjoy trash (erm pokemon) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  u know i won't be playing it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




TrM2k5


----------



## dEC0DED (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(amptor @ May 2 2005 said:


> no no i'm not jelous, just tarnishes the name of trashman but then again... I guess it is trash, and u dump it so pokesillies can play it.Â Ah yeah I remember duz releasing later pokemon games for gbc since he worked at TRU (pokekiddieland is another term for the place)
> 
> Well enjoy trash (erm pokemon)
> 
> ...


hahaha you allready flashed it. don't lie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









 tRM2K5


----------



## Nocturno (May 3, 2005)

someone on IRC told me that the ips patch is to start the game with all pokemon,,   is it true?


----------



## gigagreato (May 3, 2005)

umm.......I can't unzip the zip file to get the ips file. Could somebody put a link for it? thanx.
What does the patch do? Will it allow me to play at night?


----------



## DeMoN (May 3, 2005)

the ips patch is for Pokemon Emerald only
I don't even think you need it though, I can play Emrerald on my flash cart without patching.


----------



## gigagreato (May 3, 2005)

I know, I have the pokemon emarald and I'm on vba. But there is no night, only day throughout the game. I want to catch pokemon that can be seen at night. Does everybody have this even with the patch? Or with the patch, do u see a distinct 'night'?
Just wondering.


----------



## dEC0DED (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(gigagreato @ May 2 2005 said:


> I know, I have the pokemon emarald and I'm on vba. But there is no night, only day throughout the game. I want to catch pokemon that can be seen at night. Does everybody have this even with the patch? Or with the patch, do u see a distinct 'night'?
> Just wondering.


turn on the clock dealie in the game dealie. you know the deali with the settings


----------



## amptor (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(dEC0DED @ May 3 2005 said:


> QUOTE(amptor @ May 2 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > no no i'm not jelous, just tarnishes the name of trashman but then again... I guess it is trash, and u dump it so pokesillies can play it.Â Ah yeah I remember duz releasing later pokemon games for gbc since he worked at TRU (pokekiddieland is another term for the place)
> ...









 cleo

BTW why is the channel so SMALL???? A FREAKIN POKEMON GAME CAME OUT

P O K E M O N 
come on join the channel leechies, get your game on, u know u want it..it is all u live for!  It is what u bought your SP and silly DS For, what no pokemon dash yet? it'll come in due time.  Don't worry! Emerald will hold all the sillies over until DS pokecrap is dumped!


----------



## dEC0DED (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(amptor @ May 2 2005 said:


> QUOTE(dEC0DED @ May 3 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(amptor @ May 2 2005 said:
> ...


w0rd. y0

/server irc.efnet.nl /j #gbatemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




y0y0y0y0yy0

get ill with it. 

*cleo claws amptors car*


----------



## DeMoN (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(gigagreato @ May 2 2005 said:


> I know, I have the pokemon emarald and I'm on vba. But there is no night, only day throughout the game. I want to catch pokemon that can be seen at night. Does everybody have this even with the patch? Or with the patch, do u see a distinct 'night'?
> Just wondering.


there is no day and night in emerald.....


----------



## War Destroyer (May 3, 2005)

Quick Question

Better than Fire Red Leaf Green?


----------



## evolutioner (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(Nocturno @ May 3 2005 said:


> someone on IRC told me that the ips patch is to start the game with all pokemon,,Â  is it true?




that was me..hahahaha


----------



## PONTIUS (May 3, 2005)

hahaha)
i can't download it))
i'm stupid boy))
what server have this fucking great game?))

EDITED: it's greaaaat))i love this greeeeen bag))
gonna play it all night!!))


----------



## Eruonen (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(alexp2_ad @ May 2 2005 said:


> Damn... if the year you were born tells you what ROM you are then I'm German Pokemon Ruby v1.1...
> 
> Lame...


I'd be Killer 3D Pool  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Pokemon emerald is pretty different than pokemon R&S
I think they did make some improvements, although it's still really easy.


----------



## zatelli (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ May 3 2005 said:


> QUOTE(alexp2_ad @ May 2 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn... if the year you were born tells you what ROM you are then I'm German Pokemon Ruby v1.1...
> ...


Reply #1000:
The main new features in the "random color" version are:
-battle frontier.
-battle tent.
-Ability to catch all the lengendaries (Kyogre,Groudon,the one on the box (Rayquaza), the Reijis & the legendary birds (can't recall their odd names)....*Squeezes his search engine*Articuno,Zapdos,Moltres,Ho-oH,Latias,Latios,Lugia.
these are the major changes which means not that much, don't have too many expectations in that game IMO


----------



## Eruonen (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(zatelli @ May 3 2005 said:


> Reply #1000:
> The main new features in the "random color" version are:
> -battle frontier.
> -battle tent.
> ...



I can't find the appeal-contests!!!
Did they just replace them with the battletents?


----------



## guardian_457 (May 3, 2005)

hey theres something wrong with the game but i don't know how to fix it so i put the game on my flash cart and the nintedo thingy comes out then when it goes away and the game is suppose to start the screen just stays all white and it doesn't work does anyone know how to fix this ????


----------



## Eruonen (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(guardian_457 @ May 3 2005 said:


> hey theres something wrong with the game but i don't know how to fix it so i put the game on my flash cart and the nintedo thingy comes out then when it goes away and the game is suppose to start the screen just stays all white and it doesn't work does anyone know how to fix this ????


Yeah, patch it. There's an .ips file in your folder (or in the zip-file, in that case you'll have to unpack it)

If you don't know how to patch, I'm sure there's a topic about it here somewhere...


BTW, this is my 100th post


----------



## Puck The Joker (May 3, 2005)

Patch it with the IPS in the archive and then use GBATA to SRAM patch after that, if needed.


----------



## Eruonen (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ May 3 2005 said:


> Patch it with the IPS in the archive and then use GBATA to SRAM patch after that, if needed.


I'm using SCRAM-it v2... what's the difference between that and GBATA?


----------



## spectral (May 3, 2005)

guardian_457: What flash cart do you have? I thought it only needed patching for VBA. I tried it on EFA and it works fine without the patch.


----------



## Puck The Joker (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ May 3 2005 said:


> QUOTE(Puck The Joker @ May 3 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Patch it with the IPS in the archive and then use GBATA to SRAM patch after that, if needed.
> ...



No idea, have never used SCRAM-it v2.


----------



## Eruonen (May 3, 2005)

QUOTE(spectral @ May 3 2005 said:


> guardian_457: What flash cart do you have? I thought it only needed patching for VBA. I tried it on EFA and it works fine without the patch.


I have a F2A Ultra and I needed it.


----------



## spectral (May 3, 2005)

Really? I'm glad I chose the EFA then. I nearly got a F2A ultra.


----------



## Panzieman (May 3, 2005)

GBATA is the only proggy you need! Just use it! It does  alot of things!


----------



## guardian_457 (May 3, 2005)

i have the flash 2 advance where do i get the ips patcher does anyone have a website or something?


----------



## Dirtie (May 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ May 3 2005 said:


> Nearly everybody's born in 1989
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I damn well hope not. I had it in my head that most people here were older than that - but if most people here are 16-years-old *shudders*. Maybe it is time for me to say goodbye to GBATemp.


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2005)

Anyone noticing any problems with getting into the Battle Tents? I tried to get in one, the game sits there saying that it failed to load and that it'll take a minute.

Any suggestions? I'm using VBA version 1.8.0 beta.

Happy trails.


----------



## Panzieman (May 4, 2005)

Guardian 457 Use GBATA it has one in it (can be found on programs page) or IPSwin here http://zerosoft.zophar.net/ipswin.htm


----------



## mjam (May 4, 2005)

QUOTE(Eruonen @ May 3 2005 said:


> QUOTE(alexp2_ad @ May 2 2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Damn... if the year you were born tells you what ROM you are then I'm German Pokemon Ruby v1.1...
> ...



I would Also be Killer 3D Pool 

On topic Time to beat Hoenn all over again


----------



## amptor (May 4, 2005)

... i hope u guys are kidding that u play pokemon games in real life


----------



## dEC0DED (May 4, 2005)

QUOTE(amptor @ May 4 2005 said:


> ... i hope u guys are kidding that u play pokemon games in real life


i doubt they aren't kidding. I use to play zelda n mario shit when i was in like elementary 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









*cleo scratches amptors psp*


----------



## PONTIUS (May 4, 2005)

if there is a matter  how old are you to play games like that(pokemon) , it's very strange///


----------



## Legend (May 4, 2005)

*points to his above post*

Well...At least we're all still helpful around here. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Happy trails.


----------



## guardian_457 (May 5, 2005)

what patch do i use ? cuz i don't have an ips patch to use on the emerald


----------



## spectral (May 5, 2005)

It should be inluded in the .rar file with the rom, at least it is with the proper release. If you dont have it you should redownload the rom from somewhere else.


----------



## Dirtie (May 5, 2005)

QUOTE(Legend @ May 4 2005 said:


> Anyone noticing any problems with getting into the Battle Tents? I tried to get in one, the game sits there saying that it failed to load and that it'll take a minute.
> 
> Any suggestions? I'm using VBA version 1.8.0 beta.
> 
> Happy trails.



It works perfectly fine in 1.7.2 for me.


----------



## Dragonlord (May 5, 2005)

the game works. for those using the linux version (or use the windows one from the command line) the command line goes like:
_./VisualBoyAdvance trm-pmeu.gba -i trm-pmeu.ips --rtc_
which works.

first impression though is not that well. a lot of déjà-vu and the battle intro sequences are laughable at best


----------



## Regal_Warrior (May 5, 2005)

Um......... can you really catch Articuno, Zapdos, and Moltes in this game... I don't think so I mean I don't recall that in the jap version, that's what FireRed/LeafGreen are for. 

I think this game basically makes Coliseum completely useless, now all pokemon can be caught with in the GBA realm. Though coliseum is still fun to play. 

The coolest thing is the ability to get Cyndaquil/Chikorita/Totodile, along with multiple other GS pokemon. Plus there is a whole new island added for MEW, obviously a nintendo event, so you'll have to cheat to get there for now. Plus the coolest thing which I haven't noticed been mentioned yet, is being able to rebattle gym leaders after you have beaten them. Each time their pokemon are stonger, and they even get new ones.

Lugia and Ho-oH are in this game, which completes the legendary bird collection, however it seems they are only accesible through a nintendo even just like MEW/CELEBI/DEOXYS/JIRACHI, only jirachi's event was the pre-order disc that came with Coliseum. Celebi's sprite was found in one game, however he does not appear on any island or anything like that, so it would probably come out with Pokemon DX just like Jirachi came with Coliseum. Deoxys and Mew will be available through tickets it seems, as they have something you must to catch them, ie. solve a puzzle for Deoxys to appear, and Catch Mew before you can battle it and catch it (do not get confused on that one). 

If you want to know how you end up getting Cyndaquil/Chikorita/Totodile, you can ask, but you should probably find out yourself since you'll probably find out on your own anyway. That's really all I can think of that matters for now. Well other than battle frontie, which has an area with high level pokemon that randomly appear, which you can't catch. Ultimately the highest level semi-wild(meaning they are in a park, obviously they are not entirely wild)  pokemon I've seen in a pokemon game, without using that glitch in red/blue.


----------



## GNUS (May 5, 2005)

Now we gonna wait ten or more Emerald releases with something fixed or with various languages.


----------



## War Destroyer (May 5, 2005)

Which is better, Emerald or Fire Red Leaf Green.


----------



## Eruonen (May 5, 2005)

QUOTE(War Destroyer @ May 5 2005 said:


> Which is better, Emerald or Fire Red Leaf Green.


I think Emerald's better


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 5, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Which is better, Emerald or Fire Red Leaf Green.



Emerald, the game is bigger, better and more "modern" Even the phone-like thingy form g/s/c is back


----------



## Nocturno (May 5, 2005)

can anyone tell me,,  is the ips patch necesary or not?
if so,, what does it do?
thanks..


----------



## teh_raf3 (May 5, 2005)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> can anyone tell me,, is the ips patch necesary or not?
> if so,, what does it do?
> thanks..



It let's you save your game, you need this with most flashcarts, but some carts autopatch games and then you don't need it, it just depends on what flashcart you have (I need because I have a f2a 256)


----------



## ilovengage (May 7, 2005)

Argh, I beated the Elite 4 and what happened - the game was deleted!
I don't know why it happende but I'm really annoyed (I patched the rom with gbata)


----------



## commy (May 14, 2005)

Hate to bump, but yeah, same thing happened to me. I'm just glad I hooked up my cart and backed up all my cart saves to pc, with the save right before the E4. But I still dunno how to fix the deletion that will keep occuring


----------



## War Destroyer (May 16, 2005)

Okay...When the game starts, it gives me two error messages. The first is that the save file is corrupted, but the game does resume where it was last saved. The second is that the internal battery has run dry.

I know in Fire red leaf green there was a patch to remove the save file error message, s my questions (couch cough requests) are:

1) Is there a patch to remove the initial save file error message (as it does nothing but waste time)
2) Is there a way to use internal battery functions on F2A 256mb flash cart, and if not, a patch to remove this error message as well.

Thx in (gameboy) advance!


----------

